

Show HN: Toutday for iPhone, simpler mood tracking - searlm

Toutday (pronounced "too-day" -- names are <i>hard</i>) is an iPhone app designed to make it easier to keep track of daily mood trends. The interface revolves around answering a simple question, "How was your day?", once a day.<p>More fine-grained data entry is available once an overall mood is selected, including qualitative weather reporting, socialization, and a daily journal.<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, as this is my first app launch.<p>Product site:
http://toutday.com<p>App store link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/toutday/id551481440?mt=8&#38;ls=1
======
searlm
Clickable links:

Product site: <http://toutday.com>

App store:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/toutday/id551481440?mt=8&...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/toutday/id551481440?mt=8&ls=1)

------
DevAccount
Names are hard! In Britain "tout" means something, slightly negative;
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tout>

~~~
searlm
We (my wife did all the visual/interaction design work) ended up getting to
the point where the only thing blocking the initial release was the name. For
what it's worth, "Toutday" is supposed to have a vaguely French feel.

